# My new slate cave I've just made



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I've just made a slate cave for one of my tanks, quite pleased with myself as it's only my second attempt :blushing: The board it's on is A4 so that gives an idea of the size. It goes round to the left from the entrance so plenty of hiding places. The slate is plum coloured and looks lovely when it's underwater  I've got to clean the stray bits of silicone off and let it stand in water for a while then it can go in.


















This is a photo of the first one I made in my shrimp tank, it shows how the colour changes when it's wet.









Thanks for looking


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That looks fab, I love it!! 

Where did you get the slate from?


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

magpie said:


> That looks fab, I love it!!
> 
> Where did you get the slate from?


Thank you  I got a big sack of the slate from a local garden centre, they had plum, green and grey, it's all washed and is sized as 40 mm pieces. I've recently seen the same sacks in B and M Stores, not sure if you have those where you live.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it and the cherry shrimps seem to appreciate it.

Now need to see full picture of your tank  Please


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Love it and the cherry shrimps seem to appreciate it.
> 
> Now need to see full picture of your tank  Please


Thank you 

Have a look here
http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-aquarium-galleries/305874-introducing-some-our-tanks.html


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's really great...love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks great! You've inspired me to maybe have a go at something like that for my corys, if I can find the time!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks brilliant!! 

What sort of silicone have you used if you don't mind me asking? 

I would love to have a go at one for my tank!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> That looks brilliant!!
> 
> What sort of silicone have you used if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I would love to have a go at one for my tank!


Thank you 

I got this silicone
HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/

It came really quickly


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks awesome. I don't have the patience to anything like that lol. 
I must get some decent pics of my tank and post them up.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

You are so clever. I'm terribly envious.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

